# Any fish experts in the house?



## Black Rabbit

So last week we bought our son a pet fish. It was a small red and clear Beta. I started noticing something was wrong with it so I called and sent pics to the pet store. They sold us a pregnant female red Beta. They told me to put a stick in the bowl for her to lay the eggs on then we can remove them and transfer to another tank I guess. Does anyone have expierience raising fish? I've never dealt with fish eggs before and I don't want to kill them on accident.


----------



## Firehazard

of course I do... thats false.. 

Bettas are air breathers and like gourami's the male kinda squeezes the eggs out and fertilizes them at the same time, then they pick them up and put them in the bubble nest.

Be carefull a female betta will jack a male up if she is large and not ready; however the male will kill the female after spawning unless the tank is large enough for her to hide. 

Female bettas don't lay eggs on their own.


----------



## EckoMac

What Firehazard said and also, Male Beta's blow a bubble nest. You should post pics of this "female" betta. It's likely their blowing smoke up your bum to keep you from trying to return it within the allotted time.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ok so I guess she's just ready to blow some stuff into the bubbles. She's got this weird little bubble tag on her tummy I guess where they come out from. What am I suppose to do with her like that? Is she gunna blow stuff all over the tank?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Also is it possible she's confused? We have a water plant in there. The plant sits on the top of the water and the roots kinda ball up and spread down to the bottom, but there is always bubbles at the top of the water.


----------



## performanceknls

can you post a picture of the fish? Females are not really pretty and do not have long fins. They have very short fins. If this is a typical Betta with long fins then it is a male. I use to have a crazy collection of Betta's and use to breed them. What Stan said is right on the breeding process. If that is what the fish store told you I would like their number to tell them they are full of   
Can you describe what is coming off the bottom of the fish better or better yet take a picture.


----------



## PatienceFlame

As said on facebook. I bred them when I was a teen for 3 and a half years.
Female Betta fish that are mature and can breed become fat, they have a white spot under them called a ovipositer which indicates they are ready to be bred. Male's blow a nest of bubbles (females take no part in this) once the female is introduced the male will chase her and nip her so it is not uncommon to see a female with ripped fins after (they grow back after) the male will embrace her under the nest and breeding begins, female will stay stiff after the breeding I poo you not! the females look dead after!!! anyways, the male collects the eggs that drop as the female WILL eat them. blowing them into his bubble nest. the Betta female doesn't aid in the carring of fry..that is the males job. I have bred Veiltail, double tail and my fav crowntail Betta. I got some very nice colorations in alot of my breedings especially off Jacobe & Rosie. they always produced some very nice light purples and had one of a nice rich purple from one of their breedings that I gave to my high school friend. I even got a very, very nice double tail in royal blue with black points almost nearly black off my two starter fish that I had.

I was a BYFB lmao!


----------



## PatienceFlame

Female Betta Fish:









Male Betta fish (actually had a few this same color too off my purple male and red female):


----------



## BlueBabies

this post made me want breed Betas at least once. We bred guppies for a little while as feeder fish...deffinatly not as interesting as you made the Beta breeding sound


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea she has way shorter fins then the last one we had and she's not very pretty. That kid at the pet store was way confused I think he thought I was talking about a frog lol. I think it's frogs that lay eggs on the bottoms of logs and sticks. Lisa I'll get a pic for you. She's all prego looking and has the weird little tab thing on the belly.


----------



## Firehazard

I actually bred fighters.. and me and my red neck buddies fought them on the jobsite at lunch, kept the lil travel containers and.. we came up with two strains that orginated back to the beginning of imports as we learned.. one was olive(black,yellow,brown) the others were white with red fins.. both were the best and could put a good pop knot on the others head. .. after studying them in 1990 to 2002 I had and raised bettas, as well as cichlids, and snakes. ... speckled kingsnakes, i caught em I bred em and I let em go .. LOL eventually the parents were let loose as well as 5ft kingsnakes! Those snakes ate their fair share of every Oklahoma reptile we could think of  ..  KIDS huh.. yeah 2002 I was 23 but still a kid.. anyway.. cambodians and original thailand bettas came in those colors.. thailand drab olive tones and cambodia white with red body.

I dont think you have to worry about it unless there are white specks or white fungus on the scales and fins of the fish, the white thing poking out the bottom is an egg if its a female and its the "pistol" if its a male.. 

I miss my bettas


----------



## PatienceFlame

she is fat with eggs. that is why she looks swollen.  Breeding Betta fish was my hobby when I was younger. I showed a lot of dedication to my fish and it kept me out of trouble. =P No doubt they throw some beautiful colorations

here is a video for you Krystal





I also housed my females together since they were less aggressive then the males and many of them lived with minnows, sucker fish and frogs.


----------



## PatienceFlame

Dang you Krystal! I so want a nice Super Black Crowntails betta now..thanks! xD


----------



## Firehazard

I had one that was sterling like the sterling roses.. gave her to the mrs back when for a just cause I love you gift. They are gorgeous, the uglier the betta the better the fighter .. generally.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow what a cool video. See that's what made me worry was the little bubble thing on the belly looked like she's gettin read to poop out some eggs loll. Ok I'm totally relieved now. I was like NOOOOOOOOO, Not Again!!! LMAO I swear this pet store. Once it was a Emperor scorpion, she had babies 2 weeks after I got her. Then My Dragon Burgundy, they said was a male and we had no clue till she was fat and swollen with eggs. 
In that video is that the eggs falling down that the male is eating?


----------



## Firehazard

the male picks them up and put them in the bubble nest.. really cool stuff.. the paradise fish builds the bubble nest in caves of sorts if it can find them or under water debri... the paradise fish is the only gourami that can/will cross with bettas. another almanac fact.. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow that's pretty cool. I thought he was eating them lol, Fish are interesting but I'm way glad I do4n't 1have to deal with eggs lol. OMG the dragon eggs were such a pain.


----------



## performanceknls

That is a great video and says it all! lol man now I want Bettas again! lol @ FH for fighting Betta's!! 

I use to have some of the wild caught ones and they were awesome and looked so different. They were a lot larger with shorter fins and you had to keep tops on their tanks or they would jump out!

They are very interesting fish!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow Lisa that's too cool. Where do you catch wild Beta? Oh yea I got a few pics of her for you let me try to upload them real quick like


----------



## Firehazard

performanceknls said:


> That is a great video and says it all! lol man now I want Bettas again! lol @ FH for fighting Betta's!!
> 
> I use to have some of the wild caught ones and they were awesome and looked so different. They were a lot larger with shorter fins and you had to keep tops on their tanks or they would jump out!
> 
> They are very interesting fish!


yeah.. my olive drab ones had shorter fins and would do that, .. they pond hop in the wild down the streams from puddle to puddle.. LOL imagine the birds watching.. YUM! LOL or maybe thats why they were olive, yellow, black, or green evolution to look like leaves.. hmmm.. I had to breed to get those wild traits back when, IM SO JEALOUS!

although now you can get any imported fish right off the boat thanks to the NET.

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/


----------



## Black Rabbit

I wanna see wild Beta pond hopping


----------



## Firehazard

Magnificent Bettas | Freshwater | Feature Articles | TFH Magazine

Bettas for sale, Thailand Imports and home raised. - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area. IMPORTS no WILD

Tropical Fish FishGeeks - View topic - Thailand Betta Imports For Sale!!

all species of wild bettas here: Care, Breeding & Information for Wild Betta Fish

http://bettahongthong.com/Formes%20sauvages%20english.html


----------



## zohawn

Firehazard said:


> I actually bred fighters.. and me and my red neck buddies fought them on the jobsite at lunch, kept the lil travel containers and.. we came up with two strains that orginated back to the beginning of imports as we learned.. one was olive(black,yellow,brown) the others were white with red fins.. both were the best and could put a good pop knot on the others head. .. after studying them in 1990 to 2002 I had and raised bettas, as well as cichlids, and snakes. ... speckled kingsnakes, i caught em I bred em and I let em go .. LOL eventually the parents were let loose as well as 5ft kingsnakes! Those snakes ate their fair share of every Oklahoma reptile we could think of ..  KIDS huh.. yeah 2002 I was 23 but still a kid.. anyway.. cambodians and original thailand bettas came in those colors.. thailand drab olive tones and cambodia white with red body.
> 
> I dont think you have to worry about it unless there are white specks or white fungus on the scales and fins of the fish, the white thing poking out the bottom is an egg if its a female and its the "pistol" if its a male..
> 
> I miss my bettas


sorry to be offtopic but thats cool FH, i had a vietnamese blue beauty. amazing snake and she was real tame. lost her to a stupid heater malfunction =(


----------



## performanceknls

Stan I worked at a pet shop and I was in charge of the reptile and fish dept and I would order the wild caught ones for me


----------



## Firehazard

OH... man... you suck!


----------



## performanceknls

Here are some of the ones I use to own
Betta bellica


----------



## performanceknls

A lot of these crazy colors I use to have too, man I need to get back into fish.


----------



## Firehazard

been looking at F N fish all afternoon.. LOL some good ones on that link for sure.


----------



## performanceknls

oops this is the link I mean to leave on my last post. These colors are great!
Types of Bettas, by colour, tailss, patterns and genetics.


----------



## Firehazard

performanceknls said:


> oops this is the link I mean to leave on my last post. These colors are great!
> Types of Bettas, by colour, tailss, patterns and genetics.


:rofl: oH! hahaha me too! had a place in bartlesville, animal world and she ordered my first bettas through here; hahahaha small world. Where my clear and olive drab betta came from.


----------



## performanceknls

Stan lets be tank partners and start breeding again  lol


----------



## Luna_Redmoon

*hi im new*

lol i cam across this site randomly while googling doubletail bettas.
im currently breeding a combtail with a veiltail. already got eggs just waiting for fry to hatch.  ironically I do alot with pitbulls too. I have a 129lbs male and a female that is 72lbs of fat XD

so im interested in becoming a breeding partner is anyone was actually serious. from the styles you spoke of the wild short finned males.I think I would be interested in breeding a few. I love the silver color plakats get on ocassion. its rare but beautiful.  as well as I simply like breeding fish. ^_^


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

Luna_Redmoon said:


> lol i cam across this site randomly while googling doubletail bettas.
> im currently breeding a combtail with a veiltail. already got eggs just waiting for fry to hatch.  ironically I do alot with pitbulls too. I have a 129lbs male and a female that is 72lbs of fat XD
> 
> so im interested in becoming a breeding partner is anyone was actually serious. from the styles you spoke of the wild short finned males.I think I would be interested in breeding a few. I love the silver color plakats get on ocassion. its rare but beautiful.  as well as I simply like breeding fish. ^_^


@ 129lbs you do not have a "pit bull"
At best, you have a Am. Bully.
Nothing wrong with a Am. Bully by no means BUT a average APBT usually doesn't exceed 70lbs & that is considered large.


----------



## performanceknls

Luna_Redmoon said:


> lol i cam across this site randomly while googling doubletail bettas.
> im currently breeding a combtail with a veiltail. already got eggs just waiting for fry to hatch.  ironically I do alot with pitbulls too. I have a 129lbs male and a female that is 72lbs of fat XD
> 
> so im interested in becoming a breeding partner is anyone was actually serious. from the styles you spoke of the wild short finned males.I think I would be interested in breeding a few. I love the silver color plakats get on ocassion. its rare but beautiful.  as well as I simply like breeding fish. ^_^


I have no fish now but one day I would like to get into them. Stan I think has some fish, he might be interested. Welcome to the site and look around and learn about the dogs you own because they are not APBT's. They sound more like Bullies or Amstaffs. There is a lot of misinformation about pit bull type dogs and we can hopefully help clear that up for you. :welcome:



Sucker For A Rednose said:


> @ 129lbs you do not have a "pit bull"
> At best, you have a Am. Bully.
> Nothing wrong with a Am. Bully by no means BUT a average APBT usually doesn't exceed 70lbs & that is considered large.


:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard

Next round of fry I have will be fierce~ Red fins white body or red bodied clear fined. ... I roll with regular Splendens variety, and breed them for the bowl  Yeah I can ship fish Lisa, I should ship you some bettas next summer LOL you'll have some straight game fish, to add with that JRB.. HAHAHA


----------

